# Bromantane



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

crayzyMed said:


> Can you give your experience for bromantane? Also possibly add a list of meds that could help anxiety witch are used in your regio, i'm very interested


I've decided to start a new thread to discuss bromantane not in SSRI-induced sexual discussion context. I also received some PM questions on this substance, showing that it may be of wider interest. 
Here is the summary of my answers (studies in English and one report in Bluelight are available via goggling, those in Russian are useless for most of you, so I set no references and you just have to believe me, lol).

Dopaminergic action of bromantane (antagonism to the effects of neuroleptics in rats, blocking of dopamine synaptosomal capture) must be similar to that of its chemical relatives such as adamantane (mild dopamine-releasing anti-parkinsonic agent). It's influence on serotonin uptake is stronger according to some data, or weaker and more region-specific according to other data. NRI properties are shown in higher concentration. All this seems quite common to conventional stimulants, among them bromantane (though used as doping in sports) appears to be rather weak (that is why it wasnt investigated detaily after the very development, and was forgotten for some time, though occasionally used as doping agent in sports). 
But what is the most intriguing, is its claim for novel mechanism of action, that is strongly emphasized by the developer and manufacturer of its TM "Ladasten" here in Russia. They analyzed its influence on gene expression. Bromantane increases release and levels of dopamine, without its depletion, by facilitating its synthesis. It goes by increase in expression of gene, coding synthesis of tyrosine hydroxylase, which converts tyrosine to (l)-DOPA, dopamine precursor. They also observed decrease in expression of another gene, coding one type of GABA-transporter, that means indirect GABA-uptake inhibition. That provides anxiolytic effect. Such combination of stimulating and anxyolitic properties is reported to be unique. And they confirm it in comparison with conventional stims on rats. Rats with different genotypes all responded well to bromantane as stimulant, while genetically "anxious" (i.e. more susceptible to anxiety) rats showed no response to amphetamine, cause anxiety suppressed the stimulation behavioral effect. 
In my current cocktail bromantane works well, in 100-150 mg daily. 
Fluoxetine is the base, but bromantane provides more energy, and works to counteract my chronic asthenia, according to its primary indication. I'm now shifting from yohimbine and afobazole to "2 in 1" energizing and anxiolytic agent bromantane as the only addition to fluoxetine for next 1-2 weeks. I will return to yohimbine, when my bromantane is over - I think it's better to rotate meds, keeping the permanent fluoxetine as base. 
The "methodological" problem with the combo is that i can't distinguish actions of various substances well. And it's worth mention, that I tend to believe in impressive pharmacological descriptions, so I may experience placebo-effect partially.
BTW: my totally drug-naive and non-depressed/anxious friend takes Ladasten and reports noticably increased stamina.


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

sounds like an interesting substance. In Russia is it a prescription item? it seems to share some properties of bupropion.


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

upndownboi said:


> sounds like an interesting substance. In Russia is it a prescription item? it seems to share some properties of bupropion.


It's not prescription. But here almost all uncontrolled meds are available - fluoxetine and phenibut are officially prescription, but nobody asks. Unfortunately benzodiazepines is another story.


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

broflovski said:


> It's not prescription. But here almost all uncontrolled meds are available - fluoxetine and phenibut are officially prescription, but nobody asks. Unfortunately benzodiazepines is another story.


my mom's Iranian and it sounds a bit like there. you can walk into a pharmacy and buy most meds (including benzos, oxazepam and diazepam seems to be popular there) by the blister pack and nobody bats an eyelid, that is unimaginable here in uk where everything is so tightly regulated. i wonder if the easy benzo availability is a way of maintaining some anxiolytic balance in a country where the other main cns depressant is illegal.


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

upndownboi said:


> my mom's Iranian and it sounds a bit like there. you can walk into a pharmacy and buy most meds (including benzos, oxazepam and diazepam seems to be popular there) by the blister pack and nobody bats an eyelid, that is unimaginable here in uk where everything is so tightly regulated. i wonder if the easy benzo availability there is a way of maintaining balance in a country where the other popular cns depressant; alcohol, is illegal.


Yeah, it sometimes is noted about the Muslim culture: the Prophet banned alcohol, but said nothing about hashish, opium and benzos 
In Russia the situation is actually closer to British, than Iranian - benzos are available only under special prescription, tianeptine and tramadol are controlled, hysteria concerning codeine-containing meds is growing.


----------



## Thorsten (Apr 6, 2010)

Interesting drug indeed.. I was one of the guys who emailed you about it. I would like to try it, and plan to do so when I get paid on the 25th. I like the fact it is anxiloytic as well.


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

Just a little update, maybe interesting. I take 100-150 mg of bromantane daily, and now (2-3 week) feel an impressive reduction of asthenic symptoms. I've manage to wake up 2 hours earlier than usually, without any unpleasant feelings. I come to work earlier than everybody, which is _very_ atypical for me (I enjoy flexible work schedule, but now it's a kind of pleasure to start working earlier). Since bromantane is the only direct anti-asthenic agent in my regimen, I attribute this positive results to its action mostly.


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

but you also increased fluoxetine no?


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

I may do something wrong about fluoxetine dosage, but it is flexible... I started with 10 mg daily, then increased to 20, 30 and now 40 mg. The trend is increasing. But at the same time, I think it is admissible to take more or less sometimes, so I actually stick to a range 20-40 mg, not fixed dosage. Taking into account its (and its major metabolite) long half-life, such short-term fluctuations are unlikely to have much influence on steady levels. 
Do you think increased fluoxetine might increase stamina? I assume some synergy of fluoxetine and bromantane.


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

ah yes i didn't think of its long half life, any change in dosage would have a time delay. When first starting fluoxetine I have noticed increased energy/stamina... not so much 20-40mg so yes probably the bromantane is the cause, especially as your friend reported similiar too.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

broflovski said:


> I've decided to start a new thread to discuss bromantane not in SSRI-induced sexual discussion context. I also received some PM questions on this substance, showing that it may be of wider interest.
> Here is the summary of my answers (studies in English and one report in Bluelight are available via goggling, those in Russian are useless for most of you, so I set no references and you just have to believe me, lol).
> 
> Dopaminergic action of bromantane (antagonism to the effects of neuroleptics in rats, blocking of dopamine synaptosomal capture) must be similar to that of its chemical relatives such as adamantane (mild dopamine-releasing anti-parkinsonic agent). It's influence on serotonin uptake is stronger according to some data, or weaker and more region-specific according to other data. NRI properties are shown in higher concentration. All this seems quite common to conventional stimulants, among them bromantane (though used as doping in sports) appears to be rather weak (that is why it wasnt investigated detaily after the very development, and was forgotten for some time, though occasionally used as doping agent in sports).
> ...


Thanks. I'm not sure if I get what you mean about "without its depletion"... do mean that there is no downregulation?

It definitely looks like a good option for ADD/SA, better than adderall. I don't think it's available in the US though... it's so frustrating! I should live in Siberia


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

The Professor said:


> Thanks. I'm not sure if I get what you mean about "without its depletion"... do mean that there is no downregulation?


Something like this, if you mean downregulation in broad sense. I mean, the problem with classic (dopaminergic) stims like adderall is with depletion of the mediator (therefore the crashes), not the downregulation of the receptors.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

broflovski said:


> Something like this, if you mean downregulation in broad sense. I mean, the problem with classic (dopaminergic) stims like adderall is with depletion of the mediator (therefore the crashes), not the downregulation of the receptors.


ohhhhh I see, I did not know that. So is that not technically considered "downregulation"? So is it correct that a DRI like wellbutrin would downregulate the receptors?

So bromantane does not cause depletion of the mediator?


----------



## labguy8372 (Oct 1, 2013)

So how did it go guys? What's the status report on this "wonder drug"?

- Seems kinda dodgy since there's so little info about it. Too good to be true. Are there really no side-effects?

- If I ask my doctor about this, is he likely to have heard of it and prescribe it to me? I live in Western Europe.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

Is it any differnet from the other stims?


----------

